# Mute (not muted) single notes in Staffpad??



## jaketanner (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi...Can I mute a single note, rather than the entire stave?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 29, 2021)

No.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 30, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> No.


Hopefully in an update. I mean, if this is imitating pen and paper, there are things called erasers...LOL That is a temporary mute.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 31, 2021)

Yes, but there is also an eraser in Staffpad…..


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 31, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Yes, but there is also an eraser in Staffpad…..


true...but since we are in the digital domain here, it makes more sense to highlight and mute a note or bar. Pen and paper you have no choice...LOL


----------

